
Ask HN: When and why did AWS decrease Spot limit from 100 to 5 per region? - nnx
According to AWS&#x27; FAQ:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;ec2&#x2F;faqs&#x2F;#How_many_instances_can_I_run_in_Amazon_EC2<p>The limit of Spot instances is now 5 per region, which sounds incredibly low.<p>Quotes from an older version of the FAQ and answers on StackOverflow&#x2F;Quora says AWS did limit to 100 Spot instances until recently.<p>&quot;
You are limited to running 20 On-Demand or Reserved Instances, and running 100 Spot Instances per region. [...]&quot;
======
toomuchtodo
"If you need more instances, complete the Amazon EC2 instance request form
with your use case and your instance increase will be considered. Limit
increases are tied to the region they were requested for."

You could always ask @jeffbarr on twitter as well.

